# Saving fragile interior trim pieces; is there a magic bullet?



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

I've got a '76 Audi Fox wagon that I'm beginning a restoration on. Some of the plastic interior bits are fragile enough that touching them turns them to powder. 
Anyone know of a way to halt this process? Something like a spray-on fixative or clearcoat type of goo? Once I get the pieces stabilized, I have a guy who can replicate them for me, I just need to make sure that they don't get destroyed in the replication process.
Any VW/Audi/Porsche/NSU/DKW restoration-specific websites out there? I couldn't find much.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Saving fragile interior trim pieces; is there a magic bullet? (CasaDelShawn)*

Assuming you aren't going to re-use the pieces, maybe try an art store and see what kind of sprays they use. There are acryllic sprays available that might do the trick.
Most Fox's are long gone so I would try and track down others who have the car and track down resources that way. I came across this site:
http://www.gpab.net/jerrys_audi/


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Saving fragile interior trim pieces; is there a magic bullet? (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_Assuming you aren't going to re-use the pieces, maybe try an art store and see what kind of sprays they use. There are acryllic sprays available that might do the trick.
Most Fox's are long gone so I would try and track down others who have the car and track down resources that way. I came across this site:
http://www.gpab.net/jerrys_audi/

Thanks for the link; I've had Jerry's site bookmarked for a long time.








We Audi Fox owners are few and far between, and so far, none of the ones I've talked to have had any answers. I'll see if my local art supply house has anything; they know my wife by first name, so maybe...
Thanks again for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

